# Potencia 500w rms sobre 4 ohms



## 500rms (Ene 31, 2008)

Hola, necesito ayuda con un amplificador de 500w que vengo armando hace tiempo, los planos tecnicos estan en la pagina de plaquetodo, en el libro 4 amplificador II, que por cierto los estuve revisando y me parece que tienen cosas mal dibujadas como transistores dados vuelta. En fin, cuando termine de soldar todo, lo tenia listo, lo probe y se quemaron un par de cosas, unas resistencias y en un canal todos los transistores de potencia, en realidad es mono pero yo compre dos placas para armarlo de dos canales. Una de las placas la pude hacer andar pero cuando lo pruebo (con un parlante de 8ohm 2w) se escucha muy bajo con el volumen maximo, cosa que de estar bien el parlantito ese hubiera reventado. Tengo un rumor de que en plaquetodo hacen las placas mal para q no te funcionen y se las manden a arreglar, pero no tengo la certeza de eso. Por lo tanto si alguno mas experimentado me puede dar una mano, tal vez alguna pista de por donde empezar se lo agraceceria...
Desde ya muchas gracias...

PD: dejo adjunto el manual tecnico


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2008)

El esquema no lo conosco, ademas lo han dibujado bastante retorcido como para que se entienda poco.

Segun vi en el esquema muchas conexiónes pasan por otra placa, ¿ Las verificaste ?

Pero se me ocurre lo siguiente:
Si inlcuyeran una "Falla" intensiónal con el fin de efectuar y "Cobrar" reparaciones, podrian enfrentar un bonito juicio legal (En caso de ser demostrado).
Existe una figura legal llamada "Vicios ocultos"que creo se podria aplicar ante tal intension si realmente existe.


----------



## 500rms (Feb 2, 2008)

si, la verdad que esta bastante complicado, respecto a lo que decis de las conexiónes que pasan por otra placa, estan los dos esquemas, en dos hojas, en uno esta lo que seria el circuito del amplificador y en el otro esta mas lo que es proteccion. Con respecto a plaquetodo la verdad que mucho no me interesa, porque jucio no les voy a hacer, pero quizas alguien habia tenido el mismo problema y quizas me podia ayudar.

Otro problema que tuve es que me mate pasando el circuito a el simulador Proteus y resulta que no tiene los transistores de potencia que usa y no encontre librerias por ningun lado.

En fin, lo que realmente me interesa ahora es arreglar el amplificador que ironicamente no amplifica.

Quien me pueda dar una mano desde ya se lo agradezco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2008)

Separe el esquema y lo "Horizontalicé", si tienes ganas colócale los valores datos de componentes y veo de simularlo.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 2, 2008)

500rms dijo:
			
		

> .....Otro problema que tuve es que me mate pasando el circuito a el simulador Proteus y resulta que no tiene los transistores de potencia que usa y no encontre librerias por ningun lado.


Si ya lo pasaste al Proteus, trata de acomodarlo 'desenredado'.
Asi como esta es un asco y con toda la pinta que fue hecho deliberadamente, no que el dibujante no tenia la menor idea de lo que hacia.

Es un esquema convencional, y estando bien dibujado es mucho mas facil decir si algo esta mal o donde tenes que controlar para ver si lo armaste bien.

Por otro lado, no te preocupes por la libreria de los transistores, usa cualquiera de potencia parecida o hasta menor, en la simulacion, lo unico que puede pasar distinto a la realidad es que tengas una corriente de reposo muy diferente (se ajusta).

Mirando un poco ese asco de dibujo veo tres errores:
* T22 y T23 tienen invertidos C-E
* R35 tiene mal dibujada la union , queda en paralelo con R41 y nones.

Siendo que la falta de claridad es intensiónal, no me extrañaria que haya tambien errores en el circuito impreso, ya sea de conexionado o de diseño del trazado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2008)

Para empezar, no estoy 100% seguro de que lo que dibuje es el esquema del PDF
Lo dibuje, puse las cosas como deben ir, lo simule y anduvo.

Perooooo, siempre un pero.
El esquema no sirve de referencia, esta lleno de cortos y cosas dadas vuelta, muy retorcidas, Etc.
"_Eduardo_" se quedo corto al definirlo como "Asco" es bastante peor.

La protección contra cortocircuitos no anda ni para atrás, a 170W comienza a recortar muy feo, esta mal calculada, si no es que la han dado mal los valores intensiónalmente.

Sin la protección llega a 500W con 1,0% de THD, lo cual no es malo para algo tan censillo

Resumen:
Si no te anda me parece que armaste algo mal

Yo no le tendría desconfianza al impreso, sacar a la venta una placa con errores seria una especie de suicidio para una empresa que fabrica Kit´s. Pero, uno nunca sabe

Para la próxima léete esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19696.html

Saludos


----------



## 500rms (Feb 4, 2008)

Gracias Fogonazo por el link, la verdad es muy muy util. 

Con respecto al amplificador, el hecho de que no amplifique, si la respuesta final es que arme algo mal (respuesta que suponia que iba a llegar) entonces veo que no me queda otra que desoldar todo y armarlo de nuevo, por supuesto antes tendre que comprar los componentes nuevamente.

Si saben por donde me convendria empezar a revisar y cambiar seria de gran ayuda.

Si precisan algo avisen, de lo que pidieron antes nose que les seria util ahora para darme una mano.

Perdon por no contestar antes, pero no me funcionaba internet...

Desde ya muchas gracias gente!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 4, 2008)

En ese circuito, cuando se lo desenreda y se sacan esas protecciones decorativas aparece el tipico esquema de amplificador de potencia.
La numeracion de los transistores se corresponde con la del circuito, la del resto de los componentes es cualquier cosa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2008)

Bueno, me quedo tranquilo es lo mismo que me salio a mi.

Luego te paso unos test points como para que vallas verificando tensiones sobre el circuito.


----------



## 500rms (Feb 4, 2008)

Espectacular tu aporte _Eduardo_, muchas gracias!

Fogonazo, espero ansioso los test points...

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2008)

Estos puntos son como para empezar


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2008)

Mas puntos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2008)

Esquema completo (Sin la proteccion porque NO me gusta)


----------



## 500rms (Feb 5, 2008)

Hola, gracias por los puntos claves, ahora te cuento, pase el circuito que me facilitaron al Proteus, pasa que en ciertos puntos no mide la misma tension que a vos, igual lo estoy revisando, pero por si las dudas aca les mando lo que hice.

Si tienen el Proteus aca esta el archivo


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 5, 2008)

Tenes un diodo (D3) al reves.

Te vole todo el circuito de proteccion porque molesta.


----------



## 500rms (Feb 5, 2008)

Eduardo, gracias por el aporte, pero tengo un problema, la version que yo tengo del Proteus es la 6.1, me parece que vos tenes una version mas actualizada y no me abre el archivo, si sabes como puedo conseguir una version mas nueva sera bienvenida...

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 5, 2008)

Ejem... esa version la tengo desde hace algún tiempo, me parece que la saque de ese popular programa producto de yegua con asno.


----------



## 500rms (Feb 6, 2008)

> *Por que no continuamos el tema en su propio post ?*



Con toda la razon sigo con las consultas por aqui y no en el post que me hizo entrar en duda...



> 0,7 esta muy lejos de 0,47 que deverian tener, mide una resistencia de (Por ejemplo 1 Ohms) y fijate cuanto dice el tester que tiene.



Creo que el hecho de que den 0,7 no quiere decir que la resistencia este mal, o por lo menos nose a que queres llegar con eso, ya que si no recuerdo mal medir una resistencia soldada a una placa no es lo mejor que uno puede hacer ya que tiene muchos componentes conectados que afectan en la medicion... Si me explicas cual es el fin de eso te lo agradezco...



> Los transistores nuevos NO te garantizan NADA, solo que tendras que gastar dinero.
> 
> Esto es como el poker, si tienes un par te tiras el lance de cambiar cartas y conseguir 3 iguales o un poker, puede que te salga bien o puede que no.



La verdad con respecto a eso no me hace nada de gracia gastar 6 pesos por transistor para buscar que tengan una ganancia similar, si costaran centavos lo haria....

Con los transistores asi como estan midiendo esa diferencia de tension que desventajas tengo? que tanto pueden arruinar el sonido y la potencia que es capaz de entregar?

Con respecto a los puntos que me pasaste para medir: me arme el circuito en el Proteus con transistores MJ11015 y MJ11016, nose si le pifie mucho con la equivalencia, no tengo muy fresco el tema ese, y ademas el Proteus no me da muchas posibilidades; bueno las tensiones en los puntos que me indicaste me dieron bastante similares a las de tu grafico.

Ahora mi duda, cuando mido en la placa en esos puntos hay algunos que me dan bastante iguales y otros que no, por ejemplo hay uno que me tiene que dar 78v y me da 58v... A lo que voy es, me podes dar una guia de que es lo que me dice la tension en cada punto? o sea cuando veo una diferencia como esa en ese punto que es lo que tendria que cambiar...

Bueno, si se me pasa algo mas te aviso...

Desde ya te agradezco mucho...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2008)

> Creo que el hecho de que den 0,7 no quiere decir que la resistencia este mal, o por lo menos nose a que queres llegar con eso, ya que si no recuerdo mal medir una resistencia soldada a una placa no es lo mejor que uno puede hacer ya que tiene muchos componentes conectados que afectan en la medicion... Si me explicas cual es el fin de eso te lo agradezco...



Efectivamente no es bueno ni exacto.
Pero analiza esto: si tu resistencia es de 0,47 Ohms y esta en la placa, cualquier cosa que se conecte a esta Reduce su valor, nunca lo puede aumentar, ya que siempre estara en paralelo con lo que mides.
Lo de medir una resistencia externa es para tener una referencia del funcionamiento de tu multimetro, si mides una R de 10 Ohms y te da 15 es una cosa y si mides una R de 10 pero te da 5 es otra cosa.
O sea tu multimetro puede tener un error de medicion por exceso, para comprobarlo te comente de medir una resistencia externa.




> La verdad con respecto a eso no me hace nada de gracia gastar 6 pesos por transistor para buscar que tengan una ganancia similar, si costaran centavos lo haria....
> Con los transistores asi como estan midiendo esa diferencia de tension que desventajas tengo? que tanto pueden arruinar el sonido y la potencia que es capaz de entregar?



Yo no te dije que los cambies, solo comente que la diferencia esta cerca del limite, ademas te estoy aclarando que si los cambias puede que NO consigas mejoras.

La diferencia de ganancia no se nota auditivamente, produce sobrecalentamiento en el transistor con mayor ganancia, lo que puede traer una fatiga termica prematura.

Respecto a los test points, ahora estoy medio dormido y mañana salgo de viaje, asi que revisare tus resultados el viernes.

Saludos, No cambies nada y No quemes nada.


----------



## 500rms (Feb 6, 2008)

Listo! Gracias por el apoyo! Y gracias por seguir respondiendo! otro ya me hubiera dicho q no moleste mas! jeje!

Te agradezco en serio y esperare a que vuelvas....

Suerte!


----------



## 500rms (Feb 7, 2008)

Bueno, mi impaciencia no me dejo esperar sentado...

El amplificador es estéreo, y una de las placas tenia todos los transistores de potencia quemados (no es la placa que se escuchaba bajito), bueno, como la tenia ahí sin darle uso lo que hice fue sacar las resistencias de .47 Ohm y las medí con el tester, resulta que me marca un valor entre 0.7 y 0.6 ohm... luego lo que hice fue volver a medir en la placa "sana" las resistencias y marca entre 0.6 y 0.5 (prácticamente 0.6 pero queda mostrando un valor medio bobo mostrando 0.5).. esto me lleva a deducir que las resistencias no estan mal.

Luego lo que hice fue verificar que resistencias se habian quemado, resultaron ser la R51 (emisor de T13), R53 (colector de T10) y R28 (emisor de T23), por supuesto en las dos placas me paso lo mismo por ser un atolondrado y querer conectar todo (ahora se que me tengo que machacar los dedos antes), la cosa es que me di cuenta que no habia comentado eso antes y me senti muy ignorante... Bueno, lo que hice fue desoldar los transistores T10, T9, T13 y T23 con el fin de verificar cual estaba quemado, resulto ser T10, dije listo, desolde el mismo de la placa "sana" lo medi y esta sano, al igual que los otros 3.... Por lo tanto vuelvo a la duda de porqué es que funciona pero no amplifica... En cualquier momento desueldo todos los transistores de potencia para ver si los queme en su momento (lo mas posible)...

Pero tengo duda si sera eso por las tensiones que medí (con los puntos claves que antes me pasaron), por ejemplo el punto donde la tension debería ser 78 V y es de 58 V... el resto de las tensiones era dentro de todo bastante similar, la única, si mal no recuerdo, que tenía una diferencia llamativa era la antes mencionada... Si por no haber mencionado lo de las resistencias anteriormente tuvimos todas estas conversaciones innecesariamente (aunque aprendí un par de cosas) y es obvio que el problema esta en los transistores de potencia, pido mil disculpas por las vueltas dadas...

Me puse a mirar el circuito tratando de entender que era lo que podía pasar en la placa para que esté funcionando mal... La verdad que no se que puede ser, por lo tanto lo que hice fue desoldar los transistores de potencia para ver si se habían quemado y era el motivo por el cual el amplificador no amplificaba, desgraciadamente ese no era el problema ya que medí continuidad entre las patas de los transistores y no la hay, luego medí entre Base y Colector y Base y Emisor con el tester en modo para medir diodos y los PNP marcan entre .54 V y .56 V, y los NPN marcan entre .46 V y .49 V.

No se exactamente que entender con esos valores, pero creo que por lo menos no estan rotos... Sigo buscando el error, pero no logro entender realmente... Lo que quizás haga si no encuentro el error y si uds. , tampoco saben como guiarme para encontrarlo, es comprar todos los transistores nuevos y cambiarlos todos, otra cosa no se me ocurre sinceramente... Ah! tambien me puse a medir las resistencias de la placa y todas me dan aproximadamente el valor que debe ser (siempre de menor valor, cosa que es bueno)... No se que mas hacer... si siguen con ganas de darme una mano la ayuda sera bienvenida..

Saludos....


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2008)

Por lo pronto podemos ponernos de acuerdo en sobre cual esquema vamos a analizar.

Elije uno y danos las refererencias sobre ese esquema, pero avisa cual vas a husar


----------



## 500rms (Feb 10, 2008)

por esquema me imagino que te referis al circuito a analizar.... abajo lo adjunto...

y con respecto a las referencias supongo q seran los numeros de resistencias y sus valores... en el dibujo estan todas con el valor real menos las de los transistores de potencia...

los valores de cada una, por si no se leen en el dibujo, estan en el archivo de plaquetodo que adjunte anteriormente...

los problemas que tuve los mencione antes...

las tensiones te digo, eran todas muy similares salvo la mencionada...


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 10, 2008)

Bueno pero que valores tenes ahora? 
Si seguis teniendo 58 donde deberia haber 78 entonces la R51 deberia estar echando humo, y si no, entonces esta muerto el TIP31 o la alimentacion real no es +/- 80V .


----------



## 500rms (Feb 10, 2008)

bueno, eso fue lo que pense, pero el TIP31 lo medi y esta bien, en su momento la R51 se prendio fuego, despues la cambie y nunca mas lo toque... despues hace poco lo conecte todo y pasa que no amplifica, pero suena...

no se prendio fuego nada la ultima vez que lo conecte... y la tension era de 58... la fuente es de +/-80 seguro...

por eso me llama la atensión que ahora funcione y para colmo que los transistores no esten quemados...

ahora la placa la tengo sin los transistores de potencia, los tengo que volver a soldar para medirlo y ver si esa tension sigue igual....


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 10, 2008)

Bueno si... medilo ahora,  si tenes -58V entre punto medio y la base del TIP, tiene que haber ~0.8V  menos entre punto medio y emisor  (-58.8V) . Y en extremos de la R51 tener ~21V, con eso estaria hirviendo.


----------



## 500rms (Feb 10, 2008)

eso no lo puedo medir sin los transistores de potencia soldados no?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 10, 2008)

En este circuito en particular si.


----------



## 500rms (Feb 10, 2008)

la tension de salida es de +/- 71.9v

la tension entre la base del TIP31 y el punto medio es de 70v aproximadamente contra 71v que marca la simulacion, la tension en la R51 es de 0.21v.

la tension entre el colector del T23 (2N5401) y masa es de 0.64v contra 0.79 de la simulacion, la corriente por ese transistor es de 3.2 mA (calculada por la tension=1.25v que cae en R28=390 ohm) ese transistor esta bastante caliente, no me quema el dedo pero se siente un buen calor.

la tension sobre la R49=120ohm (entre base del T11=TIP41 y colector del T8=BC548) es de 0.03v contra 0.05 de la simulacion.

entre colector del T8 y punto medio, la tension es de 1.088v; entre el emisor de T8 y punto medio la tension es de 1.022v (deberian ser iguales, el problema puede ser el transistor? o es normal que no coincidan?)

esta todo medido con la placa sin los transistores de potencia...


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 11, 2008)

Lo que calienta T23 esta bien, el pobre esta disipando 1/4W.
Esa falta de simetria en la tension de T8 asi de baja esta bien, es por la corriente de base de T10.

"Deberia funcionar", para no soldar todos los transistores de potencia (a ver si encima hay algunos quemados) solda solamente dos (Q1 y Q4 por ej.).
- Vas a tener que ajustar la corriente de reposo, antes de darle alimentacion, gira completo el preset R32 hacia R31.  
- Le das alimentacion y verifica que las tensiones en las bases y el punto medio sean 'normales'.
- Corta la alimentacion, intercala un amperimetro entre el emisor de uno de los transistores de salida y la resistencia.
- Power up y gira el preset hasta que la corriente sea de por ejemplo 20mA (es para probar), despues corta y saca el tester.
- Dale un toque de señal a ver si funciona (con bajo volumen).
- Si llega a ser prueba superada,  ponele el resto de los transistores, si dudas que esten todos sanos, anda probando de a dos.
- Con todos puestos, ajustale la corriente de reposo al valor que da plaquetodo.
- Mientras vayas probando a bajo volumen los transistores apenas se tienen que calentar, anda controlandolos con el dedo y si alguno se embala corta todo y veremos.


----------



## 500rms (Feb 11, 2008)

me gustaria entender que es lo que acabo de hacer...

probar todo solo con 2 transistores?

algo debe estar mal de hacer eso ya que la R48 conectada a el emisor de T11 y a las bases de los transistores de potencia empezo a calentar como una condenada..,

con suerte fue lo unico que no funciono...

si me explican mejor se los agradezco...

un abrazo!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 11, 2008)

Los transistores de salida estan en paralelo, colocando solo dos va a funcionar pero no podes sacarle potencia.

Si la R48 ahora calienta tenes el transistor (Q1,Q2 o Q3) en corto , mal conectado o pusiste un NPN.


----------



## 500rms (Feb 11, 2008)

el error fue mio, puse un PNP donde iba el NPN...

pero la resistencia que calentaba sigue calentando y me parece q ya la tengo que cambiar porq en el centro el color se torno medio amarronado...

el transistor NPN calienta bastante, en comparacion al PNP mucho mas...

la lampara de 100w que esta conectada en serie con el transformador no baja nunca la intensidad...

el preset esta girado todo hacia R31...


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 11, 2008)

Revisa los transistores de salida que deben estar quemados.


----------



## 500rms (Feb 12, 2008)

Bueno, se habia quemado el transistor de salida PNP, lo cambie... 

El NPN esta en perfecto estado...

Cambie la resistencia que habia levantado mucha temperatura por si las dudas...

Luego me puse a revisar los transistores en la placa y encontre que el T2 (ver en el circuito original) estaba quemado... ese transistor lo usa la proteccion para anular el audio, por si las dudas lo cambie....

Despues segui revisando y encontre que habia un corto entre base y emisor de T16 al igual que en T15, saque los transistores los cambie y resulta que me sigue marcando un corto, medi en vez de usar el sonido del tester usando la medicion de resistencia y me marca 22ohm... puede ser que este bien que pase eso? esos transistores son para la proteccion para cortos en la salida...

Antes de volver a quemar algo al conectarlo voy a esperar que me contesten...

Gracias... un abrazo...


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 12, 2008)

Para hermano...  Se suponia que el circuito que estabas probando era el ultimo que mandaste,  los comentarios y los controles eran para ese circuito tal cual.
Si se sabe que hay varios elementos quemados o  mal conectados hay que ir por etapas, primero trabaja con el circuito lo mas pelado posible y una vez que funciona se le va agregando el resto.
Desolda todo lo que sobre y dejalo tal cual el ultimo esquema.


----------



## 500rms (Feb 12, 2008)

Bue, se suponia que sabian lo que era el circuito... 

Cuando dibujaron mas simplificado sin las protecciones uno piensa q es para la simulacion, que supuestamente no molesta lo que es proteccion...

no es tan facil desarmar toda una placa e ir poniendo cablecitos para dejar lo mismo que esta dibujado...

para la proxima hay que especificar eso... se de electronica pero no me manejo en reparaciones de equipos de audio... simplemente queria saber cual podia ser el problema de que no amplificaba...

si me pueden dar una mano sin que tenga que pelar la plaqueta por completo (ya que lo que es amplificador es un 30% de la placa) seria muy util...

sino me parece que prefiero comprar todos los transistores de nuevo cambiarlos todos y tirarme a la prueba, ya que en teoria esto esta para que ande y cuando lo vieron me dijeron que pudo ser un error mio...

nose... seguire haciendo lo posible hasta q funcione...

desde ya gracias...


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 13, 2008)

500rms dijo:
			
		

> Cuando dibujaron mas simplificado sin las protecciones uno piensa q es para la simulacion, que supuestamente no molesta lo que es proteccion...


No molesta cuando esta sana. Si tenes los transistores quemados si molesta, y si no se sabe que todavia los tenes conectados todo lo que se diga respecto a los voltajes en el circuito es una perdida de tiempo.


> no es tan facil desarmar toda una placa e ir poniendo cablecitos para dejar lo mismo que esta dibujado...


Con que saques los transistores alcanza, los demas componentes no van a joder.


> para la proxima hay que especificar eso... se de electronica pero no me manejo en reparaciones de equipos de audio...


Perdoname pero no hace falta manejar de reparaciones, era evidente que tenias un cementerio de transistores y es evidente que un transistor quemado va a joder en el funcionamiento del resto, por lo tanto si se pone un esquema se da por sentado que en cada nodo no hay mas cosas conectadas.


> simplemente queria saber cual podia ser el problema de que no amplificaba...


Y que esperabas? algo tipo "si no amplifica cambia Q4"? ?


> si me pueden dar una mano sin que tenga que pelar la plaqueta por completo (ya que lo que es amplificador es un 30% de la placa) seria muy util...


Repito, saca los transistores. Lo ideal habria sido que al momento de armarla hubieras dejado esos componentes para despues, pero bueno... creo que no imaginaste lo que podia pasar.


> sino me parece que prefiero comprar todos los transistores de nuevo cambiarlos todos y tirarme a la prueba,


No se para que preguntas si total vas hacer lo que se te cante.


> ya que en teoria esto esta para que ande y cuando lo vieron me dijeron que pudo ser un error mio...


Transistores al reves con esas tensiones no perdonan.


> nose... seguire haciendo lo posible hasta q funcione...


Por supuesto que eso va a andar, y te deseo suerte.


----------



## 500rms (Feb 13, 2008)

> No molesta cuando esta sana. Si tenes los transistores quemados si molesta, y si no se sabe que todavia los tenes conectados todo lo que se diga respecto a los voltajes en el circuito es una perdida de tiempo.



En su momento dije que el amplificador prendia pero no amplificaba, en ningun momento se me ocurrio que en la parte de proteccion habia algo quemado y tampoco me dijeron desolda todo (en un principio)



> Con que saques los transistores alcanza, los demas componentes no van a joder.



Eso cambia el tema, en el mensaje anterior me decis pela la placa y saca todo lo que no este en el dibujo... En la placa hay relays, hay resistencias, capacitores, leds, transistores, diodos...
Nose en que jode si dejo todo conectado, sino no estaria consultando aca...
Pero si me decis que sacando los transistores prende y "funciona" (bien o mal, pero como en el dibujo), yo desueldo los transistores, lo pruebo y lo mido...



> Perdoname pero no hace falta manejar de reparaciones, era evidente que tenias un cementerio de transistores y es evidente que un transistor quemado va a joder en el funcionamiento del resto, por lo tanto si se pone un esquema se da por sentado que en cada nodo no hay mas cosas conectadas.



Cuando hablas con alguien que no conoces nada es evidente... Yo simplemente pensaba que como prendio, arranco y no amplificaba que el problema podia estar en los transistores de potencia o en alguno anterior, pero antes de mandarme macanas me puse a preguntar...



> Y que esperabas? algo tipo "si no amplifica cambia Q4"? ?



Si esperaba algo de ese estilo... algun problema? ... me parecio raro que no amplificara y supuse que el problema podia ser algo obvio... suponia que me iban a decir que revise tal y tal tension y que segun eso cambie tal y tal transistor... 
Lo cual no es tan ilogico, simplemente no hay que omitir nada cuando uno habla...



> No se para que preguntas si total vas hacer lo que se te cante.



no es que voy a hacer lo que se me cante... simplemente ahora me dijiste que con sacar los transistores basta... antes habias dicho que pelara la placa y no me causaba gracia...



> Por supuesto que eso va a andar, y te deseo suerte.


Gracias


----------



## 500rms (Feb 15, 2008)

Estuve haciendo nuevas mediciones en el amplificador...

Desconecte los transistores que estuvieran relacionados a las protecciones...

Lo unico que deje que no esta en el esquema es toda la parte de encedido (relays, transistores, leds, pic, etc) me parecio innecesario sacarlo ya que simplemente son llavecitas programadas...

Los transistores TIP levantan bastante temperatura, los de potencia despues de haber regulado en 25mA la corriente tambien calientan pero los tengo sin disipador, asiq supongo que no es un problema...

Lo que note es que la tension entre una de las bases (del MJ) y GND la tension es 1v mas alta que la otra.

Despues el resto si no me equivoco esta bastante aproximado a la simulacion...

Si todavia hay alguien interesado en darme una mano espero que escriba y yo hago de nuevo todas las mediciones para escribirlas bien en detalle...

Un abrazo...


----------



## r_battista (Feb 15, 2008)

te voy a dar un par de recursos utiles 
1) mide la corriente de los de salida como tension en las r de emisor , por ej en una de 0,47   1 volt son 2 amp 100 mv son 200 ma y asi 
2 ) haz todas las pruebas con una carga de 100 ohms o mas  o algo asi , hasta que tengas salida de audio 
3 ) a la salida debe haber teoricos 0 volt de continua y deben variar levemente con la cc del par de entrada o sea que variando la r 19 de 390 esta tension deberia fluctuar en el orden de algunos mv 
4 ) si aplicas señal a la entrada 10 mv por ej , debes seguirla debe aparecer amplificada entrada y a la salida (colector ) del tip31 que va a  las bases de los driver y luego en la base de los de salida y finalmente en la sal de parlante 
fijate en estas cosas a ver que sacas en limpio 
el problema con los componentes innecesarios en esa plaqueta es que alguno puede estar dañado , y confundirte
es un amplificador operacional grande y sigue las mismas pautas de funcionamiento , 
ojo con las oscilaciones de alta frecuencia  que se ven como una cinta en el scope y te pueden arruinar todo 
saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jul 8, 2008)

lo que empieza mal .termina mal! je je je!
yo creo que lo mejor es que no te embarques en esa mala inversion porque eso es, una inversion. busca otros amplificador de esa potencia que ya hayan funcionado caseramente y bien o si quieres buscate otro diseño de mas potencia como los de antony holton(800w).por experiencia propia no armes amps de kits de enseñanza eso no sirve,mejor armate amplificador comerciales es decir ,sacale copia a uno de buena reputacion (si eres capaz!)y que ya haya sobrevivido a extenuantes batallas.se ve que tiene sus "gallitos" y para matar esos "gallitos" mmmmm!


----------



## Francesc (Ago 6, 2008)

Si pueden servirte algunas observaciones mias, te diré que en el esquema hay un error que supongo será sólo a nivel de dibujo, pero compruebalo de todas formas.
En el emisor del transistor T17 hay 2 resistencias R41 que es la compensación y R35 que va al detector de corriente (sense). Esta última tiene dibujado el punto de unión como si estubiese en paralelo con R41 y no debe ser así.
Lo referente a la potencia  que es muy baja, creo que debe haber algún transistor defectuoso. Tendrias que comprobar uno a uno todos los transistores fuera de la placa de circuito impreso con un ohmetro y volverlos a montar.
Para poner en marcha un amplificador es muy recomendable sustituir los fusibles de la alimentación de CC + y - por resistencias de unos 100 ohmios 20 W, éstas  limitarán la corriente de los transistores finales durante las comprobaciones. Sin señal de entrada al amplificador, la corriente en ambas resistencias debería ser la misma (mide la caida de tensión en bornes de cada una y conviertela en mA). Normalmente con esta corriente se determina  la polarización ( bias ) de los transistores finales mediante el potenciómetro de ajuste de tal polarización.
En lugar del altavoz conecta una carga, como una lámpara de 110 V. 100W, ya habrá tiempo luego de conectar el altavoz. Primero asegurate de que todo funcione correctamente, comprobar que los transistores finales estén bien aparejados verificando que el calentamiento sea uniforme en todos ellos, si es así puedes sustituir las resistencias de 100 ohmios por otras de 20 ohmios o pasar directamente a los fusibles. Si el comportamiento sigue siendo correcto puedes sustituir la lámpara de 110v por una carga resistiva de unos 10 ohmios 500W, cualquier cosa por ejemplo una estufa, dejar el amplificador en marcha durante una hora y ajustar la polarización ( bias ).
MUY IMPORTANTE: Cada vez que tengas que manipular algún circuito, asegurate antes de descargar completamente los condensadores de filtrado de la fuente de alimentación, no basta con desconectar de la red. Te recomiendo una resistencia de 20 a 50 ohmios 10W con dos cables largos a sus extremos para poder cortocircuitar los condensadores de la fuente.
Esper haberte ayudado, buena suerte.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 7, 2008)

bueno, mi simple opinion, si lo que buscas es aprender service de electronica embarcate en un amplificador plaquetodo, si queres un amplificador de 500w en 4 ohms, no gastes mas plata en reparar ese amplificador y hace otra cosa, yo estoy en el rubro gracias a quemarme las pestañas tratando de hacer andar kits de plaquetodo mal diseñados.

nunca vas a tener un amplificador clase AB1 de 500W en 4ohms con 3 MJ15015 y 3 MJ15016, y driveados con transistores tip31 y tip 30........ por mas que lo dejes funcionando como salio de fabrica, en la primera de cambio tendras pochoclos...!

ese circuito esta bien para un amplificador de 100w o menos, pero no para esa potencia... 
los drivers estan mal dimencionados, los transistores de salida quedan chicos para la potencia, (ni hablar de manejar cargas reactivas con 500w de salida) el circuito de proteccion que esta implementado es un chiste.....en fin..


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 22, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> bueno, mi simple opinion, si lo que buscas es aprender service de electronica embarcate en un amplificador plaquetodo, si queres un amplificador de 500w en 4 ohms, no gastes mas plata en reparar ese amplificador y hace otra cosa, yo estoy en el rubro gracias a quemarme las pestañas tratando de hacer andar kits de plaquetodo mal diseñados.
> 
> nunca vas a tener un amplificador clase AB1 de 500W en 4ohms con 3 MJ15015 y 3 MJ15016, y driveados con transistores tip31 y tip 30........ por mas que lo dejes funcionando como salio de fabrica, en la primera de cambio tendras pochoclos...!
> 
> ...



Hazard, Lo sentenciantes

Y como para darse una idea, este es un amplificador de 400W

Saludos!!!


----------



## seba416 (Sep 25, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> bueno, mi simple opinion, si lo que buscas es aprender service de electronica embarcate en un amplificador plaquetodo, si queres un amplificador de 500w en 4 ohms, no gastes mas plata en reparar ese amplificador y hace otra cosa, yo estoy en el rubro gracias a quemarme las pestañas tratando de hacer andar kits de plaquetodo mal diseñados.
> 
> nunca vas a tener un amplificador clase AB1 de 500W en 4ohms con 3 MJ15015 y 3 MJ15016, y driveados con transistores tip31 y tip 30........ por mas que lo dejes funcionando como salio de fabrica, en la primera de cambio tendras pochoclos...!
> 
> ...


alguien tiene el pcb de una potencia de 500 rms monoaural es de plaquetodo.esta en la paguina plaquetodo en el libro 5 audio II si alguien lo puedo subir les agradesco desde ya, gracias


----------



## ElectroExekiel (Dic 29, 2010)

hola me regalaron el amplificador de plaquetodo y lo arme perono enciende la etapa de 220v cn el relede entrada y me tira 150v de vcc tiene dos capacitores de retificacion 20000 micros x 80v necesitaria una mano para conoser su funcionamiento ya lei todo el manual y mire ls planos y hay algo ke no me sierra grasias


----------



## waltermix (Abr 21, 2011)

hola soy nuevo aqui pero eso no importa quiero decirles queridos colegas que yo arme ese circuito hace 3 años y todavia tengo esa potencia en estero andando soy Dj y tecnico en electronica me acuerdo que probe la simulacion en el soft workbench  y tenia problemas pero no confien mucho en los simuladores la practica es otra cosa.
yo lo volvi a dibujar y solo ocupe el audio ni siquiera tenia el pcb solo el diagrama mi pote jaja no tiene proteccion ni nada aaa y otra cosa yo puse transistores finales de capsula plastica tipo 2sc 5200 y complementario pero puse 4 por cada rama de tension y no 3 como el original. Calcule asta el trafo y lo bobine yo mismo puedo mandar foto de todo yo antes fabricaba todo jajaj bueno ahora gracias a dios me va bien y tengo potes compradas pero a esa la tuve 2 años andando en un boliche en la localidad de sa pereira en santa fe si bieran como esta armada no creerian como funciona es un caño caño yo la recomiendo y cualquier cosa consulten cuando pueda contesto chau chau. Walter Diaz. Pd: perdon mi ortografia


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 10, 2011)

waltermix dijo:


> hola soy nuevo aqui pero eso no importa quiero decirles queridos colegas que yo arme ese circuito hace 3 años y todavia tengo esa potencia en estero andando soy Dj y tecnico en electronica me acuerdo que probe la simulacion en el soft workbench  y tenia problemas pero no confien mucho en los simuladores la practica es otra cosa.
> yo lo volvi a dibujar y solo ocupe el audio ni siquiera tenia el pcb solo el diagrama mi pote jaja no tiene proteccion ni nada aaa y otra cosa yo puse transistores finales de capsula plastica tipo 2sc 5200 y complementario pero puse 4 por cada rama de tension y no 3 como el original. Calcule asta el trafo y lo bobine yo mismo puedo mandar foto de todo yo antes fabricaba todo jajaj bueno ahora gracias a dios me va bien y tengo potes compradas pero a esa la tuve 2 años andando en un boliche en la localidad de sa pereira en santa fe si bieran como esta armada no creerian como funciona es un caño caño yo la recomiendo y cualquier cosa consulten cuando pueda contesto chau chau. Walter Diaz. Pd: perdon mi ortografia



podrias subir fotos y el pcb ha y como hacen con el pic no lo incluyen(solo hacen la parte del amplificador de potencia) o de donde se bajaron el software

miren este:http://www.htforum.com/vb/showthread.php/91859-Esquema-de-amplificador-800W-fonte.

esta es la imagen dice 800w sobre 2 ohm?

aqui esta la fuente a ver chequeenlo


----------

